# What is, a duster/teaser: Uses, how do you tie them on



## Fishymcfisherman (Mar 23, 2011)

What is a duster and a teaser. I have seen some people on the piers using a "Duster" above their bait and for pompano jigging using a teaser above their selected jig. What are these? How do you tie them on, and what are their uses? Normally for pompano and stuff I have never really used them but I have never really asked what they are for.


----------



## Catchinem (Dec 19, 2008)

I admire your thirst for fishing knowledge. The way just about everyone learns to fish is by watching others and ASKING them questions. Don't be shy with anglers. 99% of them will tell you how to rig. It would easier to learn live and in person hands on. Just go up and say ,"Hey, mind if I see how you rigged that?"


----------



## Catchinem (Dec 19, 2008)

EDIT: I see this is on the piers and bridges forum. Good luck with some of them, lol.


----------



## Nopierpressure (Jul 27, 2010)

Catchinem said:


> EDIT: I see this is on the piers and bridges forum. Good luck with some of them, lol.


 
AGREE!! X10 :thumbup:


----------



## Fishymcfisherman (Mar 23, 2011)

This is the Bridge and Pier forum though :\


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

You might want to ask the question in another section of the forum... the pier fishermen don't often volunteer any information to anyone...at least that is what I have observed in my many years on the PFF. :whistling:


----------



## Fishymcfisherman (Mar 23, 2011)

well then rofl


----------

